# slant top desk



## Harvoc (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone have measured drawings for a slant top desk, like project #112 on New Yankee Workshop?
Thanx.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harvoc said:


> Does anyone have measured drawings for a slant top desk, like project #112 on New Yankee Workshop?
> Thanx.


Re Writing Desk #112

The measured drawing is only $10.95 from NYW (or $24.95 for DVD and drawing), then you can follow Norm making one


----------



## Harvoc (Dec 10, 2010)

thanx, actually its $16.95 when you add shipping.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't seen the desk, but can't you get a fair estimate of size from a photo/video/drawing and just work it out to your own liking? Or are you going for a replica?

I make things pretty much with out dimensions, (except for houses, then I want a full set of prints, on the other hand I get paid for those and somebody else has to be satisfied). When it comes to small detail stuff I can usually get away with rough approximations.


----------



## Harvoc (Dec 10, 2010)

Jack, that's probably what I will do. I just thought if anybody had the plans already, it would make it a bit easier. Easy is good, too.


----------



## gwfewster (Dec 29, 2010)

Wood Magazine Dec 2003 Issue 153 
Slant Front Secretary with optional cabinet above
available from Wood Store @ Wood magazine website woodmagazine.com


----------



## Perry (Jan 12, 2011)

I may have the desk plan you are looking for . Its only $2.49 I am new here and can not post a link in my message yet so please email me at [email protected] if you would like to see it , Thanks .


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

I have not seen the desk. Is it a drawing table? I have plans for one I just did. It has a slant top with plenty of space inside that can be made into whatever a person wants in there. My is empty. I use it for storage of drawings. It is a very simple no frills desk. Let me know if you are intested in this desk.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I know it's been covered but, I have never used a plan yet and have made an immense amount of furniture, my beleif has always been, " If I see it I can make it!!" and it has always worked for me.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jigman said:


> I have not seen the desk. Is it a drawing table? I have plans for one I just did. It has a slant top with plenty of space inside that can be made into whatever a person wants in there. My is empty. I use it for storage of drawings. It is a very simple no frills desk. Let me know if you are intested in this desk.


That's a curious one, Pat. It almost looks as if someone built something on an existing base. The lack of any ornamentation on the upper part yet with turned legs made me wonder.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

You can watch the vids for free without having to buy the DVD: 
Writing Desk part1

Writing Desk part2 

I don't have plans for that desk, but here is a DXF with some dimensions you could tweak for your own design:
Slant Top Desk


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> That's a curious one, Pat. It almost looks as if someone built something on an existing base. The lack of any ornamentation on the upper part yet with turned legs made me wonder.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


The legs are from a old kitchen table. The rest I put together. Yes it is plain. It was supposed to be plain. I could add trim but Why? If I wanted a fancy table I would have added the trim and done the top different. This is a practical table and small enough to fit the space I neede. It works quite well.


----------

